# Canpc job opening in texas



## JudyW (Jan 22, 2014)

Position: Coder III Anesthesia Coder 



Position Type: Onsite in Dallas, TX or Travel will be 6-8 weeks onsite regardless for training Must be resident of Texas, Georgia or Louisiana Hours: M-F 8-5/40 hours per week Preferred



Start: ASAP



Experience/Certifications Needed: 3-5 years applicable coding experience Case Mix is more Outpatient related, so must have that experience Trauma Level I experience Teaching Hospital Experience CANPC certification is required EPIC experience. Truecode experience is preferred.   



Pay: Negotiable Depending on experience



Any Applicants interested may send their resumes to Shelton.mcgaugh@comforce.com


----------



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Apr 9, 2014)

HI Judy

am an anesthesia coder.  

Have CPC, am looking at getting my anesthesia specialty certificate as well.

would you email me at judith.ann@cox.net wanted to know what the salary is for someone with CANPC and 21 years experience coding anesthesia for physicians, and Pain clinic, Trauma service.

thank you!!

Judith
Arizona


----------

